# need fishouse build plans



## solheim (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm looking at building a skid house this summer either 8'x12' or up to 8x16' If anyone would like to share some plans and pictures for some ideas I would appreciate it thanks....


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Just wondering why a skid house? I know a frame is 1200.00 to 2000.00 more. But you can be alot more mobile with a wheel house. Plus if you want to go camping you can. Just throwing it out there.


----------

